# Tracey and Kaths Train Trip - by Samster (~BBW, Imagery, Eating, ~SWG)



## Observer (Dec 23, 2007)

~BBW, Imagery, Eating, ~SWG - two women stranded due to snow have a very good time

*Tracey and Kath’s Train Trip 
by Samster 

(A sequel to Something About Tracey, found here)*​
*Part One*

As the 07.24 express train arrived into platform one of Doncaster station the two attractive, thirty something business women stood holding their Starbucks coffee cups. It was a cold winter morning and both could see their own breath as it vaporized with the freezing cold January air. A small coating of snow had fallen the night before and the temperature still hadn’t climbed beyond freezing.

“Oooo its cold,” moaned the blonde, her glittering white porcelain veneered teeth chattering slightly.

“Tell me about it,” confirmed her auburn haired companion. “Trust us to get picked for this conference.”

“Hmph,” snorted the blonde as she took a sip of her latte. “You volunteered us. I never go to these boring things.”

“I thought it seemed a good idea at the time.”

“Yeah really good, thanks Kath. I should be in my nice warm house now just finishing my make-up and about to set off. Not standing in the cold on this horrible station. You know we had in floor heating installed last month and it’s lovely on these cold mornings…”

“It’s a hard life you lead Tracey,” returned Kath above the noise of the diesel train arriving up at the platform. “I just don’t know how you manage.”

“I was up at five fixing myself up,” pouted Tracey, missing totally the intentional irony of her associate’s comment.

“And you look very nice too.”

The blonde’s heavily made-up face switched into a beaming smile at the compliment - she caught a satisfied glance at the reflection of herself in the passing train carriage windows.

“Thanks.” 

Kath chuckled to herself at that. The sure fire way to make her boss happy was to say she looked beautiful. It was of course a statement of truth too. Tracey’s flawless face was indeed perfectly made up, and even in mid-winter she was sporting a bronzed fake tan. Within the office Tracey was nicknamed “tantastic” thanks to her ever present San Tropez tan. Her long, perfectly straight blonde hair cascaded down past her shoulders in a spectacular display of expensive hair extensions. Her finger nails were perfectly manicured and long, acrylic and pink.

Without a doubt pink was her favorite color.

Overall, Kath reflected, her boss was made-up perfectly as &#8216;Business Barbie.’ 

No doubt a good percentage of the salary Tracey took as Group Human Resources Manager went into making herself look beautiful.

In the freezing winter Tracey had wrapped her figure in a long overcoat that made her look formless. But Kath knew the treasures that lay beneath the heavy coat. Only her shinny black knee length boots were visible, their pointed stiletto heels click clacking on the platform.

Both women were relieved as the stepped into the warm First Class carriage and walked down the aisle looking for their seats. As the early morning train to London even first class was full but they had reservations. Eventually the two HR Managers found seats 43a and 44b. 

Then there was an almost collective gasp around the carriage as the blonde took off her overcoat. 

Business Barbie had a quite amazing figure. Around the carriage middle aged executive travelers gawked at the sugar and cream curves that were most definitely on show. As she reached up to place her coat in the overhead compartment they gazed longingly at a plump bubble butt that was testing the limits of her fitted Burberry pencil skirt. The skirt ended just above the knee and so could, just, be considered formal business dress. A critical man, or maybe a lover of stick insects, may have complained that those buns were maybe a little too plump but for the men on the 07.24 train they hit the spot. None could tear their eyes away from those curvy, Burberry coated butt cheeks.

The buttons of her tailored jacket appeared taut and showed off a soft belly and the buttons had to be undone when they got to her enormous breasts. That in turn showed off a fitted pink blouse that was itself struggling to hold in her in. Reaching up the overhead compartment the blonde dolly bird felt her jacket and blouse riding up a glimpse of fake tanned belly beginning to peek out. Instinctively she tugged down and glanced round the carriage. 

“Nobody’s looking at my belly,” she decided. “It’s my butt and boobs again!” 

Satisfied at the response, Tracey flashed Kath a glittering white smile.

“Do you like my outfit?” she queried. “Its Burberry”

“Very nice and by the looks we’re getting I’m not the only one who likes it,” returned Kath whilst placing her own coat in the overhead compartment.

Business Barbie was positively beaming as she pooched her rump out and settled down into the plush first class seat. She crossed` her bronzed, waxed legs and within minutes had flicked her make-up compact out. It had been a quick departure that morning for Tracey and she needed to be sure everything had held in place. She frowned and squinted at her reflection &#8211; it was blurred.

“Ooo, my eyes really are going…” 

Defeated Tracey reached into her matching hand-bag and pulled out her designer Gucci glasses. Satisfied that she could now see clearly the blonde then switched her attentions back to her reflection. A little extra pink lip gloss was applied, then a little extra blusher and Tracey was happy. Quickly she returned the compact and her glasses back to her bag.

“I just have to look my best,” she explained to Kath. “You just never know who’s going to be at this conference thingy. Last one I went to I met Richard Branson and he was so nice. He bought me a drink you know.”

“Absolutely,” agreed Kath. 

“And I can believe that,” she thought, knowing Tracey’s taste for alcohol. “She may have even invited it.” 

The two women settled down as the train rumbled South through the snow covered countryside. Kath glanced out of the window as they rocketed through the small towns of Bawtry, Retford and Newark whilst Tracey absently flicked through the glossy pages of OK, Hello and Closer magazines. She critically evaluated Alex Curran’s latest outfit, frowned at Danielle Lloyd’s latest trashy exploits and gushed at pictures of the Beckham’s kids.

This being First Class there was an “at seat” service for drinks and refreshments and before long the camp, and obviously gay steward appeared. Kath smirked as she noticed the guy almost had as much fake tan as Tracey.

“Hello ladies,” said the guy in a squeaky, almost feminine voice. “Can I sort you out a hot drink and maybe a little snack?”

“I’ll just have a black coffee please.” returned Kath.

Tracey had looked up from her magazine and started to puzzle over her options. Formally the thirty-six year old hottie was on a diet &#8211; over the past few years her weight had steadily climbed and in moments of honesty she knew she was now plump. But at the moment she was hungry &#8211; she’d left the house without breakfast. Her softened tummy rumbled.

“Um…I think I’ll have a hot chocolate…”

“With marshmallows and cream?” rushed the excitable steward. “They’re such a great pick me up in the morning.” 

The diet was slowly being pushed out of Business Barbie’s mind.

“Yeah both and…”

“Are you going to get yourself a breakfast?” asked Kath.

“…um…I dunno…”

“I can recommend the smoked salmon with scrambled eggs.”

Business Barbie was still cold from standing in the station and she knew it was best to eat breakfast. 

_“Otherwise I’ll be snacking through the day,” _she reasoned to herself._ “And smoked salmon and eggs go so well together.”_ 

“Yeah, I’ll have that,” she said out loud. “And a piece of fruit cake too.”

“Coming right up.”

The steward disappeared back into the carriage and Kath smiled at her boss. Without doubt Tracey was a lady beholden to her whims and appetites. The terms self absorbed and self indulgent didn’t quite do her justice.

“Treating yourself?” queried Kath.

Tracey smiled guiltily and tugged on her tight skirt.

“Its on expenses so I suppose I should…”

The conference itself lasted through the day and was broken up only by a buffet lunch. Tracey and Kath were just two in a packed conference hall of HR professionals. The presentations focused on the new Age Discrimination laws and there was an almost collective state of apathy around the room. Kath watched with interest as Tracey sat through the event, looking cute and sexy with her glasses as she tried to maintain attention to the speakers. When she sat her softening belly rolled and pushed the buttons of her pink blouse to the popping point &#8211; almost sending them on a trip across the conference hall.

Tracey really had filled out nicely and Kath enjoyed watching her tug down on her blouse as she repeatedly tried to hide her tummy roll. 

_“You’ve got too much to hide now,” _thought Kath as the plumping hottie tugged down again. Looking close could also see Tracey had developed cute love handles, full calves and was constantly re-crossing her legs and tugging on her skirt in an attempt to get comfortable. 

All that, of course, ignored Tracey’s famous money makers; her tits and ass. 
Both were spectacular. At the buffet break Kath, and the entire contingent of male delegates, couldn’t help noticing just how huge and improbably firm Tracey’s hooters were. Several years back Tracey had gone on “holiday” to Greece and returned sporting the effects of a boob job. As she’d put on weight they had swelled out even more and now she had two eye popping, improbably firm, almost zeppelin like projectiles for breasts. 

During lunch Tracey compensated for her noredom by having two platefuls of salad and entrees plus one of desserts. 

"At least its a decent array of choices," she thought. Then she noticed Kath watching her.

“Stop looking at my boobs,” Tracey had whispered to Kath as they returned to their seats after a morning break. She had falsey assumed that Kath's observation of her consumption were directed at her body. 

“I’m not!” Kath protested, trying to tear her eyes away from the monster hooters.

“Yeah, you are,” Tracey had giggled. “Everybody looks at my boobs.”

Kath rolled her eyes.“Yeah, that’s because everyone’s thinking there’s more silicone in your left breast than on most porn sets.”

Tracey had laughed at that. It was an insult but then it wasn’t. She loved showing off what she had and enjoyed the attention. That’s why she’d had implants in the first place.

“Screw you Kath,” she’d laughed. The size of her breasts for the time was obscuring from her consciousness the true dimensions of her thickening waist and hips.

That then led into a long afternoon of lectures. Watching Tracey head out for a bathroom break her many admirers managed to tear their eyes away from her silicone valley and onto her bulbous rear. As blondie had filled out over the years Kath noted a lot of that extra weight had settled on her bum. Where Tracey had once sported a tight little butt, her haunches had spread out into truly mouth watering mounds of jello. Even wearing a second skin designer skirt there was just that little hint of wobble and jiggle in her wiggle. Without doubt Tracey Harrison was sporting some “junk in her trunk.”

“This is soooo boring,” whispered Tracey as she returned from the ladies room. “You’re getting a one in your review for making me come to this.”

“It was a good buffet,” countered Kath. 

Over the rim of her glasses, big brown eyes bore into her, reflecting a level of bored irritation at her junior manager.

“It hardly makes up for it,” Tracey responded. “I mean who bothers with this age discrimination thing? We want good looking people who fit in to our culture not past it losers…”

“Oh Tracey,” laughed Kath. “Such a bad attitude from such a respected professional. I’m shocked.”

“Trust me Kath all this discrimination rubbish is about ticking boxes, Sir Fred just hires who he likes the look of,” she confided, leaning in so that none of the other delegates heard their conversation. “He took Jamie Rogers on because he looked sound.”

Kath felt a sexual rush as a saline-packed breast squished against her lean arm. She smiled mischievously.

“Is that how you made level one manager?”

Her cheek’s flushed at the insult &#8211; Tracey was actually proud of her career. 
But then again her vanity took over and she knew it wasn’t really an insult. It somehow flattered Tracey to think everyone thought she’d made a successful career for herself just on her drop dead gorgeous looks. True, being blonde and beautiful had helped but the high school educated Tracey had spent hours of home study working on HR and management qualifications but it was a fun rumor. She was actually fully qualified for her job.

“Maybe,” she smirked, turning away to focus back on the presentation.
Kath studied her boss as she listened to the presentation. In her experience working in the HR department Tracey was a force not to be underestimated. For sure, she was definitely vain, not the sharpest knife in the draw and worked about two hours less in the day than any other manager. But in the two months Kath had worked for the Business Barbie she’d formed some respect. 

Tracey was a natural caregiver and great on any sensitive HR issue, she was an ace at office politics and definitely had the ear of the company owner Sir Fred Richards. With the current HR Director about to retire Kath was certain Tracey would slip into that role. If that happened it was her plan to take Tracey’s current job.


----------



## Observer (Dec 23, 2007)

*Part Two*

“Hi Steve,” chirped Tracey into her mobile phone as they left the afternoon meeting. “That conference thingy was so boring you wouldn’t believe! I hate Kath soooo much for making me go.” 

She laughed. 

“Did you take the boys to their football class?” 

She paused.

“Oh, is the snow bad?” She glanced out of the taxi cab windows at the now blizzarding snow “mmm, it’s not good here either.”

The conversation progressed with Tracey ending with “Love you loads huni!”

Kath couldn’t help smiling to herself hearing her boss talk to Steve Harrison like that. Steve was a director within the company and had a hard nosed reputation that made it difficult to imagine anyone calling him “huni”.

“That was Steve?”

“Yeah, he’s such a sweetie. He took my boys to football practice even though its snowing like crazy only to find it was cancelled.”

Kath shook her head.

“I worked for him for five years; it’s just hard to imagine him being sweet.”

“Oooo Steve’s just so sweet your wouldn’t believe,” gushed Tracey. “He looks after the kids so well. We were going to go Christmas shopping in New York but we took all four kids, (you know he has two more, right?) to Lapland for Christmas. We met Santa and rode in a sleigh in the snow and it was so cute…”

Kath nodded and said quickly, “That’s great.”

She dug in as she listened to a gooey eyed five minute account of Tracey and Steve Harrison taking their kids to Lapland. It was a mixture of boastful accounts of how much it all cost to genuine love for her kids. It was Steve’s positive influence on their grandkids that had endeared him to Tracey’s parents after a rocky start. Much to Tracey’s delight her parents actually approved of her second husband unlike their tense relationship with their previous son-in-law. They were even willing babysitters.

“…my mum says we spoil them but with their real dad being such a moron. I think we need to spoil them a bit. Last time they stayed with my ex he taught them how to gamble on the internet…”

That was a topic Kath wanted to pick up on. Tracey’s divorce from her football playing first husband, John Mitchell, had been a local scandal. For her part Tracey usually never spoke about it.

“Oh, so they don’t see much of John?”

“Nooo…he lives down near Bristol now and he hardly bothers with us. Thank goodness!”

Kath decided to push a little.

“Is that after he found out about you, Steve and the whole Holiday Inn thing?”

Kath instantly felt bad. It was like a blow to the blonde’s soft gut and all the gooey eyed magic as she recounted the Lapland trip disappeared from that beautiful blonde face. A whole host of past wounds had just been opened up.

“I was already divorcing him when that happened,” she snapped curtly.

The two sat in silence after that. Tracey was looking out at the snow and Kath felt terrible. For years the secretly lesbian Kath had fancied Tracey to death. Over that period had built the glamorous blonde up as a mystical sex Godess. But now up close she was discovering that Tracey’s life wasn’t quite as picture perfect as it seemed from afar.

“Sorry Tracey,” said Kath sheepishly.

The blonde Business Barbie ignored that. She had been totally humiliated by all the rumors. Not only had she, and her children, been paraded across the Doncaster Free Press when her ex-husband’s scandal hit. The whole of Fred Richards Ltd. Then found out about her affair with Steve and many had formed their own false conclusions. 

_“Everybody just thinks I’m some nasty office slut…,”_ she thought to herself. _“Even Kath thinks it too…and I thought she was my friend…” _
The awkward silence was broken when Tracey’s mobile phone rang again. 

She reached carefully into her bag, pulled the phone out and clicked the answer button.

“Hi Steve huni. We’re still on the way to the station,” she began, then her jaw dropped 

“What?”

Kath listened intently as she tried to pick it up. 

“…oh noooooo…” moaned blondie. “And its Friday too. We were going to the garden centre to get that climbing frame for the kid’s tomorrow morning…”
Tracey stopped wailing about her cancelled garden centre trip for a good few minutes and listened. 

“Oh thanks so much sweetie…love you loads!” she held the phone up. “Kath, Steve wants to talk to you.”

Kath gulped and took the phone. Steve Harrison was an intimidating figure.

“Kath?” said the authoritative voice.

“Yes, Steve.”

“Good, it is you. Listen, all the trains are cancelled because of some snow near Peterborough so I’ve booked you both a room at the Kings Cross Holiday Inn…”

“Um, thanks.”

“Yes, my pleasure. Now listen, I want you to look after Tracey. Kings Cross is about the worst area of London and I don’t want her wandering around. I don’t want anything to happen to her and she’s just about daft enough to decide to head out to a restaurant or something. Do you understand?”

“Yes Steve.”

The voice on the other end sighed with relief.

“Thanks Kath, not wanting to sound like a control freak or anything but I worry about her. You know what she’s like and a family friend got mugged down there just last month and…”

“No problem Steve, I understand.”

Kath clicked the red button and then shouted the changed destination to the taxi driver. Her heart flipped a beat as she contemplated the night ahead.

“So we’re sharing?” queried Tracey.

Kath simply nodded.

“But don’t you be getting any ideas.”

“Wouldn’t dream of it” said Kath with a satisfied smile.

“I’m sharing a room with Tracey!” thought an excited Kath to herself “Wow!!!” 

Noticing the expression Tracey instinctively pulled down on the hem of her skirt and re-crossed her legs. She suspected Kath had the hots for her and whilst it normally flattered her ego she wasn’t sure about sharing a room. But then it was freezing cold outside…

The Holiday Inn next to Kings Cross station was far from the most glamorous location but after a brief walk in the freezing cold both ladies considered the warm hotel lobby a luxury. Both were quickly very grateful to Steve for booking ahead. Tracey handed across her corporate Mastercard and the clerk tapped keys on the computer. The lobby was crowded with travelers from Kings Cross, St Pancras and Euston station &#8211; with every train North cancelled everybody was scrambling for a room.

“Sorry darling.’” said the clerk in an unsympathetic cockney accent “we’re all booked up…”

“But my husband told me we had a reservation,” hissed Tracey.

The clerk shrugged.

“Must be double booked…with all these here trains being cancelled everybody wants a room you see. Sorry”

“B-b-but its freezing outside,” pouted Tracey. “We don’t have anywhere to stay and its so cold and I can’t sleep outside. My hair would be ruined and…”

As it was Kath had a solution. She reached into her purse and pulled out five £20 bills and jotted a note. Handing them across she smiled at the clerk and said.

“Maybe you can find a room for us now?”

He took the money. “Yeah, maybe I can.”

Five minutes later he handed across a room key and pointed the two business women towards the lift. He watched as they departed. Both were babes &#8211; from the curvy blonde to the athletic auburn headed hottie. He would have dearly loved to share the room with them for a night. Then his attention switched back to the next irate, double booked traveler.

“Thanks Kath,” said Tracey as they stepped into the lift. “You’re a star &#8211; and that bribe is going on expenses.”

“No troubles.”

Stepping into the room drew a mixed reaction. Both women agreed it was small, shabby and definitely not where they would choose to say. But then it was also warm and not outside in the snow. It was, however, the object in the centre of the room that drew the mixed reaction. One double bed.

“What the…,” shouted Tracey, “but there’s two of us…”

“We’ll just have to snuggle up,” laughed Kath, patting Tracey’s chubby buns as she did.

“I’m getting us another room.”

“Good luck,” returned Kath.

With that Tracey stormed out and her heels clicked rapidly down the corridor. Kath stretched out on the bed and waited. Inside the wad of £20 notes had been a message suggesting to the clerk that he fixed them up with such a sleeping arrangement. So Kath sat confidently. It took Tracey another fifteen minutes to re-appear, and from the expression on her face the effort had been fruitless.

“You’re sleeping on the floor!” bawled Tracey.

“No way,” said Kath, who was in full possession of the bed.

Tracey slammed the door behind her and struck the most aggressive pose she could muster.
“I’m your boss and I say you’re sleeping on the floor. So do as I say.”
Kath stepped over and prodded her boss’s soft middle.

“Sleeping on the floor is definitely not in my job description. Only way that’s going to happen is if you kick my ass and I don’t think you’re gonna do that are you?”

Tracey bit her pink glossy lip and thought it through. Kath was about the same height but Tracey was soft, out of shape and very much a girly girl. In contrast, Kath looked like, and in fact was at times, the kind of girl who spent a couple of hours in the gym every night before going on to her kick boxing class. Not the kind who curled up in front of the telly with a bowl of ice cream. As if to confirm the theory Kath prodded her belly again.

“So, are you sleeping on the floor chubby bun?”

Tracey pushed her hand away &#8211; she didn’t like having her belly prodded by anyone but Steve.

“Um…no…”

There was a silence as Tracey rubbed her paunch and eyed the hard, dirty looking floor. 

“Ummm, can we share Kath?”

“Of course,” returned Kath with a smile. “Thought you’d never ask.”

As Steve Harrison had said, Kings Cross is far from the best area of London. He needn’t have worried about his wife as Tracey was positively terrified at the prospect of heading out. One of her friends had been mugged around Kings Cross only a month earlier and the prospect of the same experience didn’t appeal. Kath had to agree &#8211; with her Burberry suit, stiletto boots and long blonde hair, Tracey would be a magnet to muggers. So she suggested “How about I pop out and get us some food?”

Tracey bucked up at that. “Awesome!”

“What kind of food do you want?”

“Pizza!!” rushed Tracey excitedly. “I love pizza.”

“What about your diet?” queried Kath mischievously. She knew from past form what response she’d get and she loved watching a chubby Tracey deny her penchant for excess.

Her eyes fixed on the bedroom mirror Tracey snorted.

“Its not like I really need to diet,” she said haughtily. “I know some of you girls have to watch what you eat but I’ve always been curvy and men love it. So I feel I can pretty much eat what I want.”

_“That’s true,”_ snickered Kath to herself. “_You do feel that, you have done that, and it’s all starting to show…your butt has grown into its own post code.” _

So Kath left Tracey gazing at her reflection and headed back out into the cold. Railway stations have never been noted for their provision of fine cuisine but that suited Kath perfectly. She’d always preferred a little meat on the bones and the prospect of sharing a room with a plump blonde glamour queen and a stash of fast food suited her just fine. 

_“I’m going to feed you up so much you’ll not be able to get in that skirt tomorrow,” _Kath merrily thought to herself as she surveyed the assortment of restaurants: Burger King, McDonalds, Cornish Pastry Company, Café Nero and Pizza Hut. Kath’s eyes rested on Pizza Hut. 

_“My girl wants pizza, then pizza is what she’s going to get…more of it than she imagined.” _

As she stood puzzling over the menu Kath’s mobile phone rang. She looked at the caller ID &#8211; Tracey.

“Hey Kath,” rushed Tracey. “I ordered us movies here. We’re gonna watch American Beauty, Meet the Parents and Devil Wears Prada…its gonna be like a girl’s night in.”

_“Sounds good,” _thought Kath. _“I’m gonna lounge on a bed with Tracey watching chick flicks and eating pizza…how could things get any better_?” 

“So get some wine too,” continued Tracey. “I only like white wine so no red.”

“…and chocolates?”

“Yeah, and some chocolates, and Kath I think there’s a Body Shop on the station. Can you sort me some make-up for the morning?”

“Anything else mi lady,” mocked Kath.

“Noooo that’s all huni.”

Kath replaced the headset and smiled. This was shaping into a fun night. So she placed her pizza order before heading back via the off license and Body Shop.


----------



## Observer (Dec 23, 2007)

*Part Three*

By the time Kath returned she found Tracey already watching American Beauty. She had taken off her jacket and heels and without her tall stiletto’s Kath was shocked at just how short Tracey was. Standing at no more than 5’ 4” she looked less the glamorous businesswomen and more the cute little chubette as she padded across the room.

“Ooooo Pizza Hut,” giggled Tracey. “I love you so much Kath!”

With that she grabbed one of the boxes and headed back. The hotel room was small so the desk was pulled round to store the mountain of food Kath had returned with. She had two large, stuffed crust pizzas, two side portions of potato wedges, two bottles of white wine and a box of Cadbury’s chocolate. It didn’t take the greedy Tracey long to pop open the first pizza box and dig in.

“Ace!” exclaimed Tracey. “Stuffed Crust! My favorite and I’m sooo hungry!”
The blonde rested her plump bum down and took a first bite of the stacked, cheesy super supreme pizza. Kath had poured her a glass of wine and watched with fascination as Tracey dug in. Before long the first piece had disappeared and she was dunking potato wedges into the b arbecue sauce. 
“Did you get ketchup?” queried Tracey.

“Yep.” Kath passed across a stack of sachets.

“Cool, I always put ketchup on pizza.”

“Aw that’s gross,” said Kath as she watched Tracey drench the pizza in ketchup.

“You don’t like it?”

“No it’s disgusting.”

“Well then more pizza for me!” giggled Tracey as she grabbed another slice.

Both Kath and Tracey were starving since it had been seven hours since the buffet at the conference and the first pizza disappeared quickly. With satisfaction Kath noted her blonde companion moved rapidly onto the next pizza and continued to drink more wine than she should. The self indulgent beauty watched Kevin Spacey on TV whilst shoveling slice after slice of the pizza and potato wedges between her glossy lips. Kath had several pieces herself, but Tracey gradually consumed the most.

American Beauty wasn’t one of Kath’s favorite movies so she took far more interest in watching the effects of the pizza on Tracey’s middle. Her cute pot belly was pushing out further and the button’s were looking more and more tortured. Up close Kath could see it jiggled just slightly as the blonde bombshell breathed in and out. She was broken out of her trance when 

Tracey said “So, do you still fancy me Kath?”

Kath blinked. “Is she giving me the green light here or is this just Tracey wanting me to feed her compliments?” 

Playing it safe Kath kept her hands to herself and said “Why do you want to know?”

Tracey shrugged as she dunked another potato wedge into the sauce followed by another re-fill to her wine glass.

“Just interested, I like to know who all my admirers are.”

“You are so vain Tracey.” 

“I know,” giggled the blonde “but I’m hot, aren’t I Kath?”

“Yeah you’re kinda cute.”

“Just cute?” pouted Tracey with one perfectly penciled eyebrow raised.

“OK, ok…you’re a total hottie.”

Satisfied Tracey swallowed the potato wedge and shifted her attention back to the screen. Her head was getting dizzy from the wine and she needed the compliments. No way was she interested in Kath but at the same time her ego just needed to be fed. She continued to drink and eat pizza whilst her head continued to spin.

“You know my ex-husband’s a total freak,” she mused, her attention half on the screen and half on her wine glass, “and for your information I was already getting divorced when that thing happened with Steve…”

“Oh?”

“After the police raided our house and found all the coke he just had to go. It was all over the Free Press and everyone thought we were drug dealers or something…how could I explain that to our kids?”

“Was he dealing?” queried Kath. It was a question most of Doncaster had wanted to know the answer to. A star footballer and his blonde babe wife getting busted was big news. Ultimately, John Mitchell had spent two months in prison and then was transferred to a club as far away from Doncaster as he could manage.

“Yes, to his mates, but I was just snorting the stuff.”

Kath raised an eyebrow at the comment. Tracey placed her hand to her mouth at the slip up. 

“Oh! I just said that didn’t I?” she gasped.

“Yep”

As they say &#8211; alcohol loosens lips and she’d just blabbed her darkest secret. It was the secret that could destroy her picture perfect life. The stash of cocaine found in her bedside drawer had been well hidden from the story in the press. 

“Please don’t say anything,” fretted Tracey. “Sir Fred kind of helped me out with this amazing solicitor so the police never pressed charges on me and I kept the kids so…”

“Don’t worry,” said Kath soothingly. “we’re friends. Secrets are secrets.”

Tracey nodded. 

“Trust me Kath sweetie, I never touched the stuff after that, but John is a total loser. It was a total nightmare back then. The police were complete bastards and told John that if he didn’t confess they’d prosecute me and I’d go to prison…he just shrugged and told them to get on with it.”

“Honestly?”

Tracey nodded.

“I was soooo scared and stuff I completely freaked out. Sir Fred’s lawyer kinda persuaded the police to back off but I moved in with my mum and dad and that’s when I started getting close to Steve…”

“Why are you telling me this?” queried Kath.

Tracey frowned as much as she could with her overly botoxed forehead. Truth be told she wasn’t sure.

“I dunno…”

Kath wrapped her arm round Tracey’s plump shoulders and pulled her in close.

“Don’t sweat it and I’m sorry I brought it up earlier.”

“Thanks Kath. I know everybody thinks I’m some slut who sleeps around all the time but I’m not. I was divorcing John, coming off the coke and Steve was just so…um…so irresistible and smart…”

“Hey, like I said don’t sweat it” returned Kath. “Now finish your pizza up.”

“I’m feeling full” moaned Tracey, placing a hand on her gut. “And we’ve got all that chocolate!”

“No chocolate for you &#8216;till you finish your pizza,” scolded Kath. “I can’t do it all myself!”

Tracey giggled. She was drunk and stuffed full but Kath was making her feel good and she did love pizza. “OK, but massage my feet to take my mind off my full stomach.”

Kath did as instructed and Tracey reached across and took another pizza slice.

With only one slice remaining Tracey’s tight Burberry skirt was proving painfully uncomfortable. A muffin top bulged over the waistband and the stuffed hottie was forced to put a finger between the taut material, pop the button and ease the zipper down. Normally she wouldn’t have dreamed of doing such an act in front of Kath but with more than a whole bottle of wine in her system Tracey was losing her inhibitions. 

“You might want to unbutton that blouse too?” suggested Kath, “or you’ll be popping out.”

Tracey did as she was told, undoing the bottom two buttons on the skin tight blouse and letting her tanned paunch bulge out free.

“Ooh, look at my belly,” moaned Tracey.

“It’s cute!”

“I’m sooo full.” she groaned.

“Just one more slice,” Kath said as her fingers dug into Tracey’s instep.

Tracey purred with contentment as she took the final slice, bit into it and chewed. Sitting with Tracey’s feet in her lap Kath watched the expanded belly as it pooched out, pushing her blouse up further. Where the buttons were still done up gaps were gathering and Tracey looked positively stuffed. Tracey took one final bite of pizza. Her cheeks were red as she swallowed the pizza and the stuffed babe placed a hand on top of her belly.

“You greedy little piggy,” laughed Kath. “I can’t believe you ate all that”

Tracey didn’t respond at first. She just reached over and finished her glass of wine. With a smug smile she then said.

“I’m such a little piggy at times, I admit, but I’ve got such amazing genes I can just eat whatever I want,” she said as she grabbed a chocolate. “So I do!”

“That’s right, its not like you’ve put any weight on is it?”

“Maybe I’ve put a little on,” conceded Tracey, “but its not like I’m fat or anything. I mean you see some of the girls at work and they are like blimps but not me. I’m so put together it all just melts off me…you know I was Miss Doncaster,” bragged Tracey as she swallowed another chocolate.

“Oh, what year?”

“I’d rather not remember that,” groaned Tracey. “It makes me feel soooo old”

“How old are you?”

It was a direct question that Tracey didn’t want to answer. Looking young was one of her major priorities in life &#8211; indeed a vast array of facial creams, botox procedures, chemical peels and trips to the beauty therapist were designed just to keep her true age a secret. 

“Guess?” 

“Oh…forty six.”

“Screw you, woman!” snapped Tracey with a punch towards Kath’s arm. The sudden movement popped another button on her blouse and forced the zipper on her skirt full down.

Kath laughed. 

“Just kidding. Seriously, more like thirty.”

Tracey clapped. 

“Oh, that’s so sweet, Kath; but I know I look younger than I am. I go to school things with the kids and some women have just totally let themselves go and I’d just hate to look like that. All the dads call me the neighborhood MILF.”

“That’s what I like about you, Tracey, you’re so modest.”

“Kath I think I’m going to be sick…”

“Here, let me rub your belly,” said Kath moving up Tracey’s body

Eventually all the pizza, chocolates and wine was gone. The final scene of The Devil Wears Prada had ended and the two tucked in for bed. Kath had positively salivated at the sight of Tracey in her pink silk bra and panties padding across the room and into bed. Without her skirt and blouse she was sporting a pizza and chocolate stuffed belly that bulged out and with each step her portly butt cheeks wobbled and jiggled. 

_“I’d have to say your amazing genes are definitely starting to fail you.” _thought Kath to herself._ “Oh but what a sexy hot bod you’ve grown.” _

Lowering herself down into bed the over-stuffed kitten tugged at the covers and said sheepishly “I’m leaving the bedside light on.”

“Why?”

“I’m scared of the dark,” whispered blondie. “Sorry”.

Kath rolled her eyes. “Fine.” 

Satisfied Tracey closed her eyes and snuggled down. “Good night Kath.” 

“Night Tracey.”

Within minutes Tracey Harrison was snoring softly. Kath watched the sleeping beauty and her heart fluttered as she rolled onto her side. In a move obviously learned from years of sleeping with a husband Tracey snuggled up close to her companion.

“Oh thank you, yes!” whispered Kath.

Kath couldn’t resist moving a hand down beneath the covers and running around her chubby bun’s hefty haunches. They really were soft and oh so jiggly. She then moved down to that cram packed belly and rubbed gently.
Tracey moaned with satisfaction.

“Mmmmm…ttttthhhhhats sooooooooo goooooooood.”

So Kath continued to rub as Tracey continued to snore. So desperately Kath wanted to go further down to the sex organs between her plump thighs but held back and instead stroked Tracey like she was a spoilt, fat little kitten. 

Eventually Kath too fell asleep with a broad smile on her face.

By mid-day Saturday the two women had arrived safely at a still snow covered Doncaster. All the way up on the train Kath wondered if she should have taken advantage of blondie the night before. Tracey had been drunk, totally self indulgent and just a simple move could have taken things so much further. Just that once Kath knew Tracey could have been hers, regardless of the cost later..

But watching their arrival Kath knew she’d made the right decision. Tracey didn’t like driving in the snow and so Steve had agreed to collect her from the station with the kids. Watching the pumped up MILF surrounded by her kids Kath knew she couldn’t have risked letting her screw all that up. 

“Thanks for looking after her,” said Steve as Tracey walked a step ahead, her attention directed to the shouting children. “I was worried sick.”

“No trouble, we had a fun night!”

Steve shot Kath a curious look. He couldn’t imagine how a night stuck in the Kings Cross Holiday Inn could be fun. But he chose not to ask. 

“Watching movies and stuff,” added Kath quickly.

“Hey Kath,” shouted Tracey, “we’re all getting something to eat, you want to come along?”

“Where are you going?”

One of the kids shouted loudly, “Pizza Hut!”

Kath watched Tracey’s face whiten and one hand moved to her belly. She was wearing her overcoat again but underneath Kath knew the previous nights pizza indulgence meant her jacket was unable to button up, her blouse was minus two buttons and her pizza stuffed middle continued to bulge out.

“I think your mum might have had enough pizza,” laughed Kath. “But anything other than pizza is good.”

“Oh?” queried Steve as he wrapped his arms round his wife. Underneath her layers of clothing he too could feel just how full she was.

“We got Pizza Hut take out,” explained Kath.

“Stop talking about Pizza Hut,” groaned Tracey, “or I really will be sick. We’re going to Frankie & Benny’s and I’m having a salad without chicken or dressing.”

“I’ll believe that when I see it,” chuckled Steve.

“I will be good and order a boring salad!!” protested Tracey.

“Yeah, yeah I’ll bet you a tenner you go for the Caesar dressing with chicken…”

Tracey bit her lip and sucked her belly in slightly.

“I’m not taking that bet,” she laughed. “I love Frankie & Benny’s dressing!”

Steve smiled. He truly was glad he'd entrusted his sweetheart to Kath. He thought to himself,_ "Hmmm. After all that pizza I understand her wanting a salad - but if I know my Tracey she’ll wind up having a nice cookie dough flavor shake to go with it. We'll see."_


----------



## Lardibutts (Dec 23, 2007)

Brilliant!

I've actually seen those two hotties get on the early morning train at Doncaster and like you I've fantasised about them all the way down - and all the way back up in the evening. 
But snow, a shared bed _and _the contribution from Pizza Hut - Sheer Genius!

Just Keep it Coming.


----------



## outroducin (Dec 24, 2007)

great story!!!!....i think you should keep this one going, id love to see her keep gaining and then try and loose it, only to gain more back....keep it up!!!


----------



## samster (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks for the comments. I do certainly plan to keep Tracey going so keep watching for updates!


----------



## Gus7021 (Dec 26, 2007)

[does a small dance of happiness]


----------



## Tsap (Dec 27, 2007)

Bravo! To me this story is perfect. :bow: Everything is put in with style and exellent balance. I mean, nothing too extreme. 
While the characters are nicely high-lighted, there is still room for reader's own imagination. In similar way, methinks, what nastiness there is in fx. Kath's actions does not go overboard and turn too cruel. I appreciate that!
Very nice touch IMHOP is Kath being very fit. That gives such a great contrast to Tracey's adorable plumpness and charmingly sedentary style. (Oh, naturally I would Tracey find a way to pay back to her one day. Perhaps Kath finds Tracey's habbits contagious, but I well understand that is another day and another story. :eat2: )


----------



## Richard1955 (Dec 27, 2007)

Samster, your story moved me to write my first post. What a pleasure your stories are - what a height of craft! (It doesn't hurt that I used to be terribly fond of a Doncaster girl, from Mexborough Grammar, who traveled with me through America). 

I love the Kath/Julie characters and the attitudes they have toward the Sally/Tracey characters - it's such a tantalizing mix of desire/repulsion/lust/disdain. For me, by far the best aspects of the stories are the machinations and disdain of the slender/disdainful but lustful lesbian for the not terribly bright, plumper. I also applaud your courage on this site to show the plump girl as vain, unintelligent, unobservant, the subject of disdain (if also lust). I love the characterization. 

In act, your characterization generally is superb - never any need for "he said, she said", because the manner of expression as much as the attitudes conveyed, belong to one character alone. And those attitudes mesh so very well with the clothes, the looks of the characters! 

I also love the suspense you manage to create in all your stories. It is so wonderfully realistic, the situations are marvelous and each has so much potential. The atmosphere and attitudes, the petty snobbery, the rivalries, the insecurities - they're superbly done. There's Kingsley Amis here! 

My only complaint (and obviously this was a decision you made) is that thus far, all events stop short to leave the reader wanting more each time. I would love to see a story in which events do climax - an unequal affair (in many ways) begins and other people intrude. 

I've written one or two stories that are somewhat similar - I don't wish to post them, but I'd be delighted if you'd care to read one. 

trp


----------



## samster (Dec 27, 2007)

I wanted to respond to your feedback Richard1955, firstly because I'm hugely flattered by your comments and secondly just to pick up on a point you made.

You are quite correct that Tracey is characterised as "vain, unintelligent, unobservant, the subject of disdain (if also lust)". That actually sums up her character perfectly! The same can also be applied (maybe to a lesser extent) to Sally.

What I would like to stress is I don't think all plump girls fit this characteristic. I know plenty who are intelligent and bright but I do also know (and love for that matter) the Tracey like characters too. 

It may be arrogant and stupid to think that writing posted here has a major effect but I thought Tracey and Sally were good characters because the world is full of girls like this. Normal, good looking, not overly bright girls who are putting on some weight and start to feel really bad about themselves. I've had girlfriends like this and have listened to the paronoia they feel with a belly popping over their waistline or moving up a dress size. 

The intelligent, observant etc who gain weight will cope with this weight gain but for the real life Sally's and Tracey's out there its scary.

The message needs to be "hey girls some of us guys (and girls) love a chubby bimbo!"


----------



## Ssaylleb (Dec 30, 2007)

Just had to add my praise here for wonderful storytelling and excellently portrayed characters.

Cant wait for the next part...


----------



## Cloggy (Jan 1, 2008)

Loving the series so far!

The wording used to describe tight clothes etc is terrific!

If I were to request possible future scenarios I would love to see Tracey outgrow some pants or jeans and more stuck scenes or tight squeezes! But it's your story and you're doing a marvellous job!

Thank you for sharing it with us!


----------

